
Teleopathy within Corporations - dshahrokhian
https://medium.com/@dshahrokhian/environmental-and-social-impact-of-the-oil-industry-an-analysis-of-teleopathy-c3a3c696a89a
======
sharemywin
kind like the toxic waste from solar cells

[http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2013/08/solar-
industr...](http://www.motherjones.com/blue-marble/2013/08/solar-industrys-
new-dirty-secret)

